# so what do ya'll think



## hummdaddy (Aug 23, 2011)

do you think god was of alien intelligence..if i read right some where it said he made man look like him ,or something like that . i am sure someone can quote it . i don't believe the adam and eve part
we figured out test tube babies a few years back ,and cloning not long ago .would it not be possible that this took place back then with alien intelligence ..this might explain some of the stories i find so far fetched in the bible and maybe aliens that look like us are the ones guiding the way ...he had to be somebody if he made somebody of the same image 

so what do you think of my theory .its the only way i can make since of it
_____


----------



## bullethead (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe aliens are mankind in the future with the ability to travel back in time???.....


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Maybe aliens are mankind in the future with the ability to travel back in time???.....



could be


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

No...God is not an alien.  He is God.

He imprinted his image on us at creation.  He did not make us to "look" like him.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> do you think god was of alien intelligence..if i read right some where it said he made man look like him ,or something like that . i am sure someone can quote it . i don't believe the adam and eve part
> we figured out test tube babies a few years back ,and cloning not long ago .would it not be possible that this took place back then with alien intelligence ..this might explain some of the stories i find so far fetched in the bible and maybe aliens that look like us are the ones guiding the way ...he had to be somebody if he made somebody of the same image
> 
> so what do you think of my theory .its the only way i can make since of it
> _____



Aliens are the only way you can make sense of how we came to be on this planet?

What makes you think aliens are such a probable cause?


----------



## JFS (Aug 24, 2011)

Why try?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> No...God is not an alien.  He is God.
> 
> He imprinted his image on us at creation.  He did not make us to "look" like him.



who is god ? when you say he is god all i think of are mythical gods like  , the Greek god  Zeus and others like him ..

was god a being if he imprinted his image on us .... that could mean he used his dna to make us , just like i am talking about ...


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> No...God is not an alien.  He is God.
> 
> He imprinted his image on us at creation.  He did not make us to "look" like him.



HF, just because you say it out loud sternly and as if it is a matter of fact without any other proof doesn't exactly make it true.

I could say:
Yes...God IS an alien, He is God.

He made us in a test tube to look just like him.


See how that looks?

We are gonna try to discuss some other possibilities. Maybe get a feel for how others might think, might actually believe, or just challenge the imagination. We know how the believers feel so I doubt any of you will jump in with a new idea. Probably the reason it was brought up here in the AAA forum and not in the others......


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

JFS said:


> Why try?



Why try to figure out anything if that is the route you want to take?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> *who is god ?* when you say god all i think of are mythical gods like  , the Greek god  Zeus and others like him ..
> 
> was god a being if he imprinted his image on us .... that could mean he used his dna to make us , just like i am talking about ...



Who's answer will you accept on this question, or was it rhetorical?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Aliens are the only way you can make sense of how we came to be on this planet?
> 
> What makes you think aliens are such a probable cause?



The slim odds that another planet outside of our solar system has life are better than no odds that an invisible being exists.

Or 

It could be humans in the future that are able to travel back and forth into time. Might be right from this planet??


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Aliens are the only way you can make sense of how we came to be on this planet?
> 
> What makes you think aliens are such a probable cause?



i have my reasons


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

bullethead said:


> The slim odds that another planet outside of our solar system has life are better than no odds that an invisible being exists.


Your not a very good odds maker, I'd stay out of Vegas if I were you.




> It could be humans in the future that are able to travel back and forth into time. Might be right from this planet??



Why wouldn't we know that? If someone from the future came back to the year 2008, why didn't they tell who "we the people" would somehow vote into office that year!!!


BTW, Where you close enough to the quake to feel it yesterday?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i have my reasons



Doooooooo ya wanna share'em?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

bullethead said:


> The slim odds that another planet outside of our solar system has life are better than no odds that an invisible being exists.
> 
> Or
> 
> It could be humans in the future that are able to travel back and forth into time. Might be right from this planet??



this is what i am trying to say ...so christians believe it's an invisible being ?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Your not a very good odds maker, I'd stay out of Vegas if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.Maybe you could give me those odds so I know for the future.....

2.For the same reasons a being with unlimited powers does not.

3. I was definitely close enough but I did not feel it. But I must have had a half dozen phone calls at my shop from friends and family that did feel it. Sincerely, thanks for asking, I appreciate that. How about you? Were you able to feel it?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Doooooooo ya wanna share'em?



i have seen things up close that make me think the way i do ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

> HF, just because you say it out loud sternly and as if it is a matter of fact without any other proof doesn't exactly make it true.



It doesn't make it true.  Truth is truth.  

I think what you mean is "it doesn't make it proven".  You are correct.  I wasn't trying to prove it.  Just explain it.  He asked believers a question...I answered it.



> Probably the reason it was brought up here in the AAA forum and not in the others......



Why would you ask a bunch of people who don't believe in something what that something actually is, or what it's origin is?  That doesn't make any sense.

"Hey...I know you think God doesn't exist.  But what does he look like?"

If you're gonna ask that question, it's directed at the wackos who think they know him.  Don't ya think?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> It doesn't make it true.  Truth is truth.
> 
> I think what you mean is "it doesn't make it proven".  You are correct.  I wasn't trying to prove it.  Just explain it.  He asked believers a question...I answered it.



I understand it is true to you. I cannot fault you for it.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

bullethead said:


> 1.Maybe you could give me those odds so I know for the future.....


I don't think you will accept my odds just the same as I can't accept yours.



> 2.For the same reasons a being with unlimited powers does not.


That is an answer, although I would have to disagree that God does not show Himself. I could site example, but we would disagree on what we were looking at.



> 3. I was definitely close enough but I did not feel it. But I must have had a half dozen phone calls at my shop from friends and family that did feel it. Sincerely, thanks for asking, I appreciate that. How about you? Were you able to feel it?


Nah, I live about 45-50 miles south of Atl. I think some folks in N. GA may have felt it but I don't know anyone up there. Glad everything is good up your way!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

> i have seen things up close that make me think the way i do ...



Oh man.  Now we're gettin' good!  I'm literally on pins and needles.

If there is anything in you that wants to share, I'm listening.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Why would you ask a bunch of people who don't believe in something what that something actually is, or what it's origin is?  That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> "Hey...I know you think God doesn't exist.  But what does he look like?"
> 
> If you're gonna ask that question, it's directed at the wackos who think they know him.  Don't ya think?



It is a bunch of people that might believe in something, just not what Christians believe in. Despite the popular opinion, people who do not believe in the God of the bible have their thoughts on WHY people think there is a God or why/how we got here.

You assume God to ALWAYS be "your" God. In this forum it is not always true.

Wackos...........? I am positive that outside of YOUR mind, you don't know any more about any God than anyone else does within their mind. That includes YOUR God or their God. YOU have a personal relationship with YOUR God, FANTASTIC! Do not assume when "GOD" is mentioned that it is the one in your mind though.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i have seen things up close that make me think the way i do ...



Aliens?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta go to work, play nice, be on tonight.....


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Oh man.  Now we're gettin' good!  I'm literally on pins and needles.
> 
> If there is anything in you that wants to share, I'm listening.



unlike you i am going by something i have actually seen that makes sense to me ..


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Aliens?



a flying craft that was nothing like what we have made here .. was over the top of my neighbors house hovering for about 1 minute , then gone in no time at all ...


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> a flying craft that was nothing we have made here .. was over the top of my neighbors house hovering for about 1 minute , then gone in no time at all ...



Dang, that is crazy! And 1 minute is a long time to see it. What did it look like it was made out of? How big was it? Nothing else happened, it just hovered and then flew away?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Dang, that is crazy! And 1 minute is a long time to see it. What did it look like it was made out of? How big was it? Nothing else happened, it just hovered and then flew away?



it was silver in color , made of metallic material it appeared ,30'-35' across ,round, with circular lights illuminating from the bottom of it.was about 80' off the ground... i did not see it doing anything else ,but that ... i don't know it sounds crazy , but that is why i believe the way i believe ....


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy....


I just don't know what to say.  I admire your bravado in posting your experience and I won't question what you saw.

Silver? Round?  Circular lights?

Who knew that we've been right all along as far as what their ships look like?   Crazy...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't make us post pictures of the white guy named Jesus... or the video of the pastor's son who died at an early age and saw the exacty physical pictures that we are shown as kids... Let's mock those some more.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> hummdaddy....
> 
> 
> I just don't know what to say.  I admire your bravado in posting your experience and I won't question what you saw.
> ...



where are the mods at ? if i did this i would be banned... thing is i don't get my feelings hurt .... i know what i saw and i don't worship something nobody has ever seen...probably scares you that my theory is right,and if i am right the alien in your picture would look more like us ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a little bit of a sense of humor man.  If you saw it you saw it.  I won't question what you saw.



> Don't make us post pictures of the white guy named Jesus... or the video of the pastor's son who died at an early age and saw the exacty physical pictures that we are shown as kids... Let's mock those some more.



Oh yeah....we've got them on our side too man.  No argument there.  For the record....Jesus was not white and he is not my homeboy.

But you're mocking someone, in your post who would seem to CONFIRM all those old-school descriptions, right?

Isn't that....well never mind.  I don't want HD to call for me getting banned anymore.

I'm sorry man.  It wasn't meant to mock you.  I was just poking a little fun.  I figured you'd have a little bit of a sense of humor about it all.  You have to know that it's a little hard to believe for most people.  I'll take the picture off for you.

I get that you don't believe in God.  Can you get that it's hard for me to believe that you saw that?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Have a little bit of a sense of humor man.  If you saw it you saw it.  I won't question what you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the sun is the closest star ... in the sky how many stars do you see ... do you think you just go out there and hit a brick wall some where and it stops ... no, its infinity and beyond .so to think we are the only life is whats crazy
seems i was threatened of being banned for mockery just the other day was my point . i don't want anyone banned , i believe in freedom of speech.. seems 1 sided at times


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be honest, I don't know if there is other life.  It's entirely possible.  If God created the earth and all that is in it, he's certainly capable of doing the same elsewhere.

What I can't understand is that you'll allow (with conviction) that aliens exist....but you are 100% convinced that God doesn't.  In fact you consistently mock those that do beileve that.  That doesn't make any sense to me.

Be honest....you stole "infinity and beyond" from Buzz Lightyear. 

Our kids stuff sneaks into our daily stuff all the time doesn't it?  heck, I'm wearing a Sleeping Beauty bandaid right now!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I'll be honest, I don't know if there is other life.  It's entirely possible.  If God created the earth and all that is in it, he's certainly capable of doing the same elsewhere.
> 
> What I can't understand is that you'll allow (with conviction) that aliens exist....but you are 100% convinced that God doesn't.  In fact you consistently mock those that do beileve that.  That doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> ...



i am not saying god did not exist , i am saying the  god that created us was possibly alien intelligence .. where he came from i do not know ... and i have a 3 year old that watches Toy Story 1, 2,and 3 all the time ...


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a random thought, from a person on earth's perspective, wouldn't God be defined as "alien intelligence" regardless of the nature of his existence?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

> i am not saying god did not exist , i am saying the god that created us was possibly alien intelligence .. where he came from i do not know ... and i have a 3 year old that watches Toy Story 1, 2,and 3 all the time ...



Got ya.

But you've said a bunch of times that God is mythical, etc.  I dont' see how that jives with what you just posted.

I suppose you allow for A god....but God of the Bible seems fake to you?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

> Just a random thought, from a person on earth's perspective, wouldn't God be defined as "alien intelligence" regardless of the nature of his existence?



I suppose...kind of?  Maybe?


Nice avatar JB....very funny stuff.  It took me a minute to get it.  You gonna wear that to church on Sunday so folks can make sure they stay away from the unclean?


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Got ya.
> 
> But you've said a bunch of times that God is mythical, etc.  I dont' see how that jives with what you just posted.
> 
> I suppose you allow for A god....but God of the Bible seems fake to you?



yes, some of the stories of the bible would make since with alien intelligence involved


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Okkie Dokey Arti-Chokey!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> Just a random thought, from a person on earth's perspective, wouldn't God be defined as "alien intelligence" regardless of the nature of his existence?



did you read the 2nd sentence of this thread where i said where he said he made man an image of himself or whatever was written


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I suppose...kind of?  Maybe?
> 
> 
> Nice avatar JB....very funny stuff.  It took me a minute to get it.  You gonna wear that to church on Sunday so folks can make sure they stay away from the unclean?



Yea, I thought it was would be funny.  I actuall had a t-shirt made with a "scarlett D" once.  Its a long story I'm sure I'll get into one day, but it has to do with Christians saying ".....but he's been divorced."


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Okkie Dokey Arti-Chokey!


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> did you read the 2nd sentence of this thread where i said where he said he made man an image of himself or whatever was written



I guess I didn't catch that.  I was just reading about the UFO, figured you saw something pretty cool, then thought about God from man's perspective.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Okkie Dokey Arti-Chokey!



its a better explanation to me than a non existent being made us...at least i have seen something to make me believe their is alien intelligence ... joke all you want , but you might just worship what my theory is all about...


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

There you go with the "non-existent" being thing again.

Don't be so sensitive.  I was just saying "ok".  I don't get it, but OK.

Trust me...I'm as skeptical as they come.  For me to place my faith in God, it took an earth-shattering experience.  I'm not proud of that.  But it's the truth.  Trust me...I've seen things that make me believe what I believe.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> There you go with the "non-existent" being thing again.
> 
> Don't be so sensitive.  I was just saying "ok".  I don't get it, but OK.
> 
> Trust me...I'm as skeptical as they come.  For me to place my faith in God, it took an earth-shattering experience.  I'm not proud of that.  But it's the truth.  Trust me...I've seen things that make me believe what I believe.



what would you prefer i call him a ghost ? ya'll don't think he was an actual being right ?i am trying to understand your belief


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Well....he is a ghost (a holy one at that).

....and he was a man.

You are correct on both accounts.


----------



## JFS (Aug 24, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Why try to figure out anything if that is the route you want to take?



You misunderstand.  I would not try to fabricate an irrational interpretation just to match the words.

If the words don't make sense literally, quit trying to make sense of them that way. 

God is sometimes equated with natural law or laws of the universe, i.e. god's laws shape our world and evolution is a natural law, then to say god made man in his image is simply to say natural forces shaped man's development to reflect the god (laws) of nature.

Now you may not buy that, but it it doesn't require you to suspend reason like an unsubstantiated god molding clay does.  I could just as well say the Flying Spaghetti Monster pooped man into existence.  You can't disprove it.  But it requires too much of a stretch of reason, just as a literal interpretation of Genesis does.

So look for the meaning through the prism of reason, not the dark veil of literal interpretation.


----------



## Buck Trax (Aug 24, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Trust me...I'm as skeptical as they come.  For me to place my faith in God, it took an earth-shattering experience.  I'm not proud of that.  But it's the truth.  Trust me...I've seen things that make me believe what I believe.


Since HD shared an experience that led him to believe what he does, it seems appropriate that you also share yours, HF.


----------



## bzb (Aug 24, 2011)

I grew up on Edwards AFB.  I've seen some crazy stuff in the sky.  Doesn't make me think it's aliens. Our current "latest and greatest" jet fighter is 30 years old, conceptually.  And the phone you carry is likely more powerful than everything on board that plane.

However, I believe there is life out there that is possible outside of our concept of it.  For example, NASA recently discovered non-carbon based life... based on arsenic.  It's clearly adapted to live outside our norms, or even what we consider "life".

Because of this, I believe there is life out there.  It's implausible to me to believe that we're the only "life" in the universe.  As such, the concept of a god to us is simply something made up - but it's entirely possible that it (or something even remotely similar) could exist out there.

Why do I believe this? Because we only know things to be true until we figure out they aren't. That's the beauty of scientific discovery, and the problem with rigid, ancient, religious texts.

What I mean by this is that even if there's undeniable proof that the world will not end tomorrow (now yesterday), there are still religious fanatics that think it will. Similarly, if there were some sort of proof that god, or Hades, or even Jesus didn't exist... there would be *plenty* of people who would ignore the evidence.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 25, 2011)

Buck Trax said:


> Since HD shared an experience that led him to believe what he does, it seems appropriate that you also share yours, HF.



I have shared the parts that are not too personal to share in a public forum many times.  I invite you to go search my posts in here.

If you're expecting me to post something to the effect of "I saw God physically come down in his God-Mobile and hover over my house for a few minutes"....you're going to be disappointed.

No, I have not seen God physically show up at my house.  I wouldn't be able to handle it if he did.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 25, 2011)

> Similarly, if there were some sort of proof that god, or Hades, or even Jesus didn't exist... there would be plenty of people who would ignore the evidence.



People who physically saw Jesus raise someone from the dead, make an ear grow back, heal lame men, etc ignored the evidence...and they saw it with their own two eyes.  

There are lots of people who demand that God physically come down and tap them on the shoulder for them to believer.

Most of those people (including a bunch in here) would dismiss that tap as a bad burrito from the previous day, even if he looked them in the eye and gave them the James Earl Jones "BILL....THIS IS GOD!"


----------



## bullethead (Aug 25, 2011)

If one way was the right way everybody would get the same warm fuzzy inner feeling when they heard it. That is why it takes so many gods of so many religions to satisfy so many people.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 25, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I have shared the parts that are not too personal to share in a public forum many times.  I invite you to go search my posts in here.
> 
> If you're expecting me to post something to the effect of "I saw God physically come down in his God-Mobile and hover over my house for a few minutes"....you're going to be disappointed.
> 
> No, I have not seen God physically show up at my house.  I wouldn't be able to handle it if he did.



i am not searching a thousand post to find 1 post. maybe you can narrow that down a bit for us .you clearly like making fun of mine . i would like to know why you believe what you believe.. i have a lot of stuff your god was never there for me , when i needed him . sure would like to know why you were the chosen one and he chose to ignore me


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 25, 2011)

did some quick searching and found where you want to know what changed other people .
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=241980&highlight=

where is yours?seems your too lazy to look too...


----------



## bzb (Aug 26, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> People who physically saw Jesus raise someone from the dead, make an ear grow back, heal lame men, etc ignored the evidence...and they saw it with their own two eyes.



According to a set of highly modified stories that are not corroborated by other historical records.

Just a small one: if Moses existed, why aren't there any historical records of the exodus from Egyptians?

As far as Jesus goes and the above events,  these are all stories written far after Jesus supposedly lived (which, again, there are no external records of such, especially if he was as popular as portrayed).

I can get behind Buddha.  He existed.  I can get behind Mohammed.  He existed.  There's external, non-religious records of such people.

The lack of evidence is not evidence.  It is up to those who believe to provide compelling reasons - outside of the Bible - why it's correct. Circularly referring back to the Bible for answers is a ridiculous notion.  That's like referring to a Michael Moore movie to prove why conservatives are wrong.


----------



## G5BONECRUSHER (Aug 30, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> Just a random thought, from a person on earth's perspective, wouldn't God be defined as "alien intelligence" regardless of the nature of his existence?



Yes, He is not of this world.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

> seems your too lazy to look too...



Did you read somewhere where I said I wasn't lazy??????




BTW....I laid part of it out in a thread in THIS part of the forum just a couple of days ago.  Even I'M not too lazy to go find that.

...and it does involve flying saucers (kind of).


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

> Just a small one: if Moses existed, why aren't there any historical records of the exodus from Egyptians?



...I guess because it didn't happen???




> It is up to those who believe to provide compelling reasons - outside of the Bible - why it's correct.



Why?  Is there some mandate that I'm not aware of that I have to prove it to your satisfaction in order for me to believe it?  Have I demanded somewhere that you believe what I believe?




> Circularly referring back to the Bible for answers is a ridiculous notion.



Thanks for your insightful input.

You wanna talk about ridiculous?  Aw, nevermind...I don't have it in me today.  I know the mods are SHOCKED by that statement.  Y'all write it down.  It won't happen often.


----------



## bzb (Aug 31, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ...I guess because it didn't happen???



I'd say no.  That's a pretty significant problem that the Egyptians would have had, and yet ignored it in their historical records.



> Why?  Is there some mandate that I'm not aware of that I have to prove it to your satisfaction in order for me to believe it?  Have I demanded somewhere that you believe what I believe?



Why not?  Why would you choose to believe in this particular religion than any other?

Have you ever studied any other religion?

Why don't you believe in Santa Claus, unicorns, or Zeus?



> Thanks for your insightful input.
> 
> You wanna talk about ridiculous?  Aw, nevermind...I don't have it in me today.  I know the mods are SHOCKED by that statement.  Y'all write it down.  It won't happen often.



You: "That story is made up. Frodo isn't real."

Me: "Yes he is. He lived, and he sacrificed everything to save Middle Earth."

You: "It's fiction."

Me: "No it's not, it says so in the Fellowship of the Ring."

You: "Middle Earth doesn't exist."

Me: "You believe what you want. It does, and I'm right, and you're going to pits of Mordor for not believing."


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Did you read somewhere where I said I wasn't lazy??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you must be ashamed to share the  experience with us !!!whats the name of the thread?you don't want me to say he is a mythical  god , but you won't let me know why you believe what you believe from your experiences


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

That's what it is....I'm ashamed to tell you.


You remind me of the French guards in "Holy Grail".

"Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time-a"




Still to lazy to actually go look around a little?  

Here ya go bud...Just for you...

BTW...it's the thread DIRECTLY below this one...you didn't even have to go very far.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6254019&postcount=2


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

> Why not? Why would you choose to believe in this particular religion than any other?



I don't believe in this religion.  I believe in God.  Why?  Because I know him personally and had (and continue to have) a clear and unmistakable encounter with him.  

I'm aware that you think it was just gas from a bad burrito....and I'm ok with that.



> Have you ever studied any other religion?



Yes....actually....lots of them...and I found each of them lacking.  They are interesting and that is all.  Why did I find them lacking?  Because they don't claim the one true God (and I know that eats at you unmercifully).




> Why don't you believe in Santa Claus, unicorns, or Zeus?



Santa Claus?  Well, I'm a parent now.  I'm aware that if I don't go shopping...my kids are gonna be REALLY disappointed.

Unicorns?  I hate those suckers.  I'm still limping from the last encounter I had with one in a dark alley about a year ago.

Zeus?  Never believed in him in the first place.  No issues there.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

> I'd say no. That's a pretty significant problem that the Egyptians would have had, and yet ignored it in their historical records.



Does it seem logical to you that a powerful nation such as Egypt, whose rulers were considered gods, would record that their mighty army was devastated by a bunch of slaves?

Does it seem logical that they would perpetuate the knowledge that their country was devastated by a God they swore no allegiance to?

They would have been embarrassed in front of the entire known world. Given the history of Egyptian rulers of "erasing" bad things from history and even erasing all traces of previous rulers, it is not beyond logic that they simply tried to cover up all traces of this humiliating national episode.  Rulers in that country did it constantly.

Is it possible that the story ended up elaborated over time?  Sure...it's possible.  Do I believe that's what happened?  Nope.  If I did, then Jesus was a fraud.  He confirmed the story in the NT.  I cannot believe one without the other.  

You might see that as a reason to not believe...a weakness if you will.  I see it as consistency and confirmation.  

Oh boy!  I'm sure this one will stir up some dust.  If we want to talk about Exodus, maybe let's go to another thread.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 31, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> That's what it is....I'm ashamed to tell you.
> 
> 
> You remind me of the French guards in "Holy Grail".
> ...



if you call that a story it is vague ... should have expected nothing less from you ,and i had already read this .. i wanted the story , not the it happened to me on the bathroom floor .. what happened?describe IT!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 31, 2011)

As I said earlier...I posted PART of it.  


IT....if you're asking to what broke me and got me there...is more personal than I care to share with you or anyone else on here.


Gonna give me more of the French guard treatment?

"Your father was a hamster and your mother smelled of elderberries!  Now go away you nasty English knnnnnnnigits!"


BTW....he didn't ignore you.


----------



## bzb (Sep 1, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't believe in this religion.  I believe in God.  Why?  Because I know him personally and had (and continue to have) a clear and unmistakable encounter with him.
> 
> I'm aware that you think it was just gas from a bad burrito....and I'm ok with that.



Color me confused.  You believe in God (with a capital "G") but not the religion that deity is based on?



> Yes....actually....lots of them...and I found each of them lacking.  They are interesting and that is all.  Why did I find them lacking?  Because they don't claim the one true God (and I know that eats at you unmercifully).



I can get my head around multiple gods - I don't really understand where and when most religions went monotheistic.  Even some Hindus and Buddhists will claim only one god now.  It's weird to me, but honestly, I haven't done enough research on it.




> Santa Claus?  Well, I'm a parent now.  I'm aware that if I don't go shopping...my kids are gonna be REALLY disappointed.



Saint Nikolaus existed.  Many people don't know the original story.  The story was deliberately changed.



> Unicorns?  I hate those suckers.  I'm still limping from the last encounter I had with one in a dark alley about a year ago.



Quite possible a rhinoceros was mistaken for a "unicorn".   Or maybe a longhorn cattle's distant cousin, and lost one horn.  First mentioned by the Greeks.

Or maybe it *was* a one horned cow... and the story changed.



> Zeus?  Never believed in him in the first place.  No issues there.



Seems about equivalent to "God" if you compare and contrast them.  All powerful, omniscient, jealous creator has fits of rage killing off his creations...

Just sayin.


----------

